# Ovalation Test Question Pictures included



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Are these showing a positive of LH surge ? Can you still conceive after the 2nd line starts to fade in color? When is the best time?This is the very 1st time i have tried these tests .Thanks to all who reply nicely
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...E/100_7578.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...E/100_7577.jpg
http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z...E/100_7582.jpg


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Nothing is showing up- says image has been moved/deleted??


----------



## Primrose83 (Nov 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 
Nothing is showing up- says image has been moved/deleted??

ok think i got it fixed now so they should be showing up


----------



## Kootenay-Cookie (Mar 25, 2010)

I have taken similar tests before- I found the instructions of the ones I took online. To me, it looks like yes there was the LH surge as the two lines look like they are the same 'darkness' of color.

Here are the instructions I found...

"Positive for the LH Surge"

If the test band is of equal or greater intensity (equal or darker) than the control band, this is a positive result and a good indication that the LH surge is occurring.

"HOW TO RECOGNIZE THE LH SURGE"

After each test, you must decide if you are having an LH surge. If your test result is positive, you are probably having an LH surge. An LH surge can last from one to three days. Ovulation is most likely to occur sometime in the day and a half following the first day of the LH surge.

"The best time for fertilization of the egg to occur is within 6 to 24 hours after you ovulate"

http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/inovtesstrip.html

Hope that helps, and happy baby dancing


----------



## myk (Nov 24, 2006)

yes, you can be still fertile after the OPK turns negative again. at least according to my chart







i had a +opk one evening, and the next morning as well. my chart indicates that i ovulated the day after my last +, which means that i would have still been fertile the morning after my last +opk - but probably not that night.

i believe this baby was conceived the morning after the last +


----------



## karmab (Jan 29, 2010)

the cd13 is +, i think the cd14 is not. for me, i usually o 36 hours after the first +, so if it were me, i would likely o on cd15 in this case. you might be the same, or not. most often you will o 12-48 hours after your first + opk, with the avg close to 36. hope that helps!


----------

